

How companies test their mobile apps - martin_tipgain
http://blog.testmunk.com/how-companies-test-their-mobile-apps/

======
inthewoods
Automation testing is wonderful for all the test cases and issues you
anticipate or understand - but it can't deal with the issues people see on
real world devices. The right answer, imho, is a portfolio-based approach with
unit test, automation and manual testing.

------
AndrewKemendo
Anyone know an affordable way for a bootstrapped startup to automate this?
Testmunk looks like a good platform but the price (at least for us) is out of
a small startup's price range.

------
martin_tipgain
Curious to hear about any other experiences? What are your best practices?

------
Kaibert123
I know from experience the hassles of point and click testing when a previous
company tried to skimp on QA...my job was to write the user stories, but ended
up testing half of them myself. Not enough testing at all, especially
considering it only consisted of 4 devices, all of the same model. (PM,
developer, a secretary and one QA guy later in the process testing on a
company given device). The worst part was that even on the same device model,
different results were happening. That ain't right. All in all, would have
killed for some automated testing on that project. On a side note, wish I
could provide some info (a warning)on what the company was that operated in
this manner, but I can't.

